# Anyone Else Tried Kenda Kriterium Tires?



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

I usually run GP4000 tires and am quite happy with them but was recently offered a pair of Kenda Kriterium at a bit less than half of what I usually pay for GPs. I have been running them on one of my bikes for about 2000 miles and there appears to be less wear than I am accustomed to seeing on the GPs at that mileage. The ride is comfortable and while I have not tried them under a lot of wet conditions, their performance on dry roads has been excellent. 

The Kenda Nevegal is my favorite for the rear wheel of a mountain bike but this is the first time I have tried that brand on the road.

Has anyone else out there tried the Kenda Kriterium?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Just got a set last week and have only ridden them once.
They are lightish and roll well but I could not see myself using them as an everyday tyre as they do not seem to have a lot of (if any) puncture protection.
I have put them on my Crit wheels for racing and will stick with my Conti 4 Seasons for training.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

Mine have the "Iron Cloak" feature which is described by Kenda as a bead-to-bead layer of protection against punctures. If you have the same Kriterium as mine, that will be printed on the sidewall, alongside L3R Pro.

I weigh 200 pounds and am using mine for everyday riding, some of it on fairly rough roads. I have (knock wood) yet to experience a single flat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

FWIW, both my wife and I raced (and are still racing) Kenda Kalientes with the iron cloak technology last year, and I have been very happy with them. I'm 170 and used them on my race wheels, and she's 112 and uses them daily. Very few flats, they wear well, are light, and reasonably priced. My only somewhat negative comment is that they are a bit narrow for 23s, although that's picking nits.


----------



## Look75 (Apr 10, 2011)

stumpbumper said:


> I usually run GP4000 tires and am quite happy with them but was recently offered a pair of Kenda Kriterium at a bit less than half of what I usually pay for GPs. I have been running them on one of my bikes for about 2000 miles and there appears to be less wear than I am accustomed to seeing on the GPs at that mileage. The ride is comfortable and while I have not tried them under a lot of wet conditions, their performance on dry roads has been excellent.
> 
> The Kenda Nevegal is my favorite for the rear wheel of a mountain bike but this is the first time I have tried that brand on the road.
> 
> Has anyone else out there tried the Kenda Kriterium?



I don't know if this is really relevant to your inquiry, but I must say that I inherited a pair of Kenda tires along with my old 1986 Nishiki Sebring road bike. The front tire was stolen along with the wheel in front of the city library, however the rear tire has lasted through five other front-tire replacements.

I think there's something about Kenda others need to know....


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a set of Kenda's on my ride and really like them. They roll well and use low PSI. My next pair will be Kaliente Pro's!


----------

